

Are .NET programmers going extinct? - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/devwir-net-java-html5.html

======
Symbol
I like the idea that WFC is the "hardcore" Windows programmer language.
Perhaps the author's brain would explode if I showed him the 80-line C
boilerplate for setting up a simple, single-window app using the Win32 API
(where the function signatures were decorated with the PASCAL #define). Ah
memories.

------
mattdeboard
Eyeroll-worthy headlines like these are good for one thing, at least: I know
not to even bother clicking through to read the article.

------
MatthewPhillips
I find it hard to believe just because C# and F# are the only first-class
languages on Windows. Iron Ruby is pretty good now, but that took years to get
it close to Ruby MRI. The same can be said for other languages. Newer run-
times like node.js are very hard to get set up in Windows (even if you use
cygwin). Pretty much any new trendy language goes to Linux first (unless
Microsoft is the creator).

As long a Windows has market share it will have programmers, and most of those
programmers are going to use .NET.

------
JonoW
Microsoft showed off a new option for creating UIs and now everyone is running
around saying the whole .NET eco-system is going down the can.

If you believe that you are a freaking idiot!

------
jinushaun
No. The sky is not falling. There's more to .NET programming than just desktop
apps.

1\. Those HTML5 + JS apps will talk to web services, which will likely be
written in .NET talking to SQL Server.

2\. Traditional apps still work in Win8

~~~
petervandijck
"web services, which will likely be written in .NET talking to SQL Server" -
_cough_ , why?

~~~
michaelcampbell
Wow. As a developer with a fairly long history of not liking MS technology,
I'd have to say that .NET WebServices and SQL Server are 2 things that I WISH
I could use. Of all Microsoft stuff, those 2 things are fairly excellent.

------
wccrawford
Wow, the media is really biting on that RUMOR, eh? Jeez.

------
billpg
For any headline using the form of a question, the answer to that question is
usually, "no".

------
vyrotek
What a bunch of garbage.

